

Show HN: How much does Twitter owe me - madpilot
http://howmuchdoestwitterowe.me/

======
joallard
This fails to explain by what logic would Twitter have to pay me/owe me for my
tweets.

Are they selling my tweets? Are they asserting rights over what I've written?
Maybe I've missed something, but there's no explanation.

~~~
newbrict
It says it takes a minute to write a tweet so you would be paid to add that
content hourly...

~~~
joallard
Ah. So this takes my no. of tweets, * (hourly/60) and feeds me back that
number? Genius.

(Protip: if you estimate at 60$/h, it's 1$/tweet. You're welcome.)

~~~
madpilot
Yeah, exactly. They owe me $79,168.00

I'll let them know I take credit cards.

------
collyw
If you aren't paying for the product, you are the product.

------
bharathwaaj
Internal Server Error! :(

------
newbrict
Internal server error

~~~
madpilot
Twitters API limits quick in quickly. Who knew. Sorting it :)

